# Thanksgiving......



## vincev (Nov 21, 2016)

Outside of bikes what are you thankful for on Thanksgiving?? 
I am thankful for tv remote,my microwave,garage door openers,Stoffers macaroni and cheese,velcro.,stamps and envelopes that dont have to be licked,...


----------



## Boris (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm thankful there's 2148.8 miles between us.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 21, 2016)

my daughter - she has a great HS wrestling career going, and the season is just warming up (and she's still a junior).


----------



## vincev (Nov 21, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> I'm thankful there's 2148.8 miles between us.



wish you were closer.It's leaf blower season.


----------



## Boris (Nov 21, 2016)

Rake season for dinosaurs (Luddites).


----------



## stoney (Nov 21, 2016)

My family and friends both living and deceased. NOTHING else means as much. Everyone have a safe and Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 21, 2016)

Very thankful for my loyal friends that help me through tough times. And my family, even though they put me through them.


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 21, 2016)

thankful I don't have to get wrapped up in all the holiday crap.


----------



## None (Nov 21, 2016)

Thankful for our ability to love, grow and connect as humans. Thankful for The CABE and all you beautiful souls. Thankful for coffee, beer, tacos and donuts.  Great thread @vincev oh...and on that note, I'm thankful for my birthday.


----------



## stoney (Nov 21, 2016)

Desireé said:


> Thankful for our ability to love, grow and connect as humans. Thankful for The CABE and all you beautiful souls. Thankful for coffee, beer, tacos and donuts.  Great thread @vincev oh...and on that note, I'm thankful for my birthday.




Love the coffee, beer, tacos and donuts idea.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 21, 2016)

Dave, after checking & rechecking. I don’t see 2148.8 miles between us.
Hell,I don’t even see 1/16th between the letters.





What are you measuring with????


----------



## Boris (Nov 21, 2016)

2jakes said:


> Dave, after checking & rechecking. I don’t see 2148.8 miles between us.
> Hell,I don’t even see 1/16th between the word.




Oops did I say miles? I meant micrometers.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 21, 2016)

And to stay on topic.
I’m thankful that Desireé’s birthday comes only once a year,
otherwise we’d still be at it.
And I say this in a positive way because she’s a really nice person.

I’m also thankful for Vince & Dave because they make me laugh.
And for the mild weather that allows me to ride my bike daily.


----------



## vincev (Nov 21, 2016)

I am also thankful for electricity.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 21, 2016)

I am also thankful for gas.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 21, 2016)

Preparation H.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 21, 2016)

Pepto-Bismol.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 21, 2016)

Sunsets.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 21, 2016)

Mute & fast forward mode on my remote control.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 21, 2016)

No snow or eskimo freezing temperatures like up North.


----------



## catfish (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## vincev (Nov 21, 2016)

Pop tops on beer cans


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 21, 2016)

Homemade chocolate brownies.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 21, 2016)

Pets.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 21, 2016)

1. Waking up in the morning.

2. Ability to get out of bed.

3. No severe body pain when doing the above two.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm thankful for beer. My friends and family, and this great bike attraction/distraction of the Cabe. 
P.S. also Craigslist.


----------



## Barto (Nov 22, 2016)

Of course my family is the most important but, I really appreciate my friends, home and job....1st, my job is a bunch of fun, I get to travel all over the world and I get paid pretty well so I get to buy my share of stupid toys my frinds  are the best, we hang out all the time and I built the house so I got just what I wanted (cept I wish my garage was bigger)...life is soooo good!  oh, and my dog too


----------



## bricycle (Nov 22, 2016)

yea, when giving thanks, bikes don't even make the list. Bike friends do tho-


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 22, 2016)

I am very thankful. Too many to make a list.
I do appreciate the Cabe and the bike friends I have made here.
Thanks!


----------



## the tinker (Nov 22, 2016)

I was just at my neighbors . He was telling me about a distant relative of his here in town who's 15 month old son was found not breathing in his crib. The little guy did not make it.......his name was Jack.
Here old farts like us are still doing what we want to do.......will never understand it.
Count your blessings .


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 22, 2016)

Thankful for 470 - 806 MHz.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 22, 2016)

MrColumbia said:


> Thankful for 470 - 806 MHz.



What's the frequency Kenneth?
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Nov 22, 2016)

radio free Europe?


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 22, 2016)

scrubbinrims said:


> What's the frequency Kenneth?
> Chris



You can imagine how many times I had to hear that at work. To explain, I build UHF television stations. I'm thankful for a great job.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 22, 2016)

I am thankful that at 76 years old I woke up this morning


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 22, 2016)

I’m thankful that the C.A.B.E. has “auto” log in.
I forget  passwords.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 22, 2016)

I’m happy that HIGGINSFOREVER was able to get out of bed this morning.

I hope that “Crazybikelady” and “ThegoodThebad&Therusty” are ok.


Haven’t seen them in a while.


----------



## dave the wave (Nov 22, 2016)

Thankful for...................


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 22, 2016)

just got back from a match. 
My daughter won 3 more, beating her top regional competitor in an early 2nd round fall today.  It's still early, but she's undefeated for the season and has won every match except one by fall - about that match: 
In the tournament last weekend, they didn't give a the usual 2-lb allowance for weigh-in, and made her wrestle in 10-lb up class.
She was giving up 10 lbs (mostly muscle) in every match. She took 1st in the tournament, and the girl she beat for the trophy (out of her normal weight class) placed in state last year. She won that bout by 2 points, and had to to dig deeper than she knew she had in her. 
Proud and thankful here.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 22, 2016)

*To “dave the wave” because*

*I can see his posts with no problem.*


*And Desireé because she likes most of*
*my posts.*


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 22, 2016)

I’m thankful for this guy.





I may not agree 100%.
But he keeps me alert 
about many things or issues.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 22, 2016)

hoofhearted



Over the years he has shared many wonderful things.
Always a treat to read his unique posts.


----------



## Boris (Nov 22, 2016)

2jakes said:


> Over the years he has shared many wonderful things and I’m
> the better it.



You might be the better "it", but here's the best "Itt"!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 22, 2016)

2jakes said:


> I’m thankful for this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




does that GIJoe have all his fingers?  Mine always broke off.


----------



## catfish (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## rocketman (Nov 22, 2016)

Thankful for all my hobbies and those that appreciate my bike, cycle, gas pump and hotrod restorations. And most thankful for 69 years of never doing any wrong or dishonesty toward anyone. Happy eats everyone................................................


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 22, 2016)

@ vincev, don't have my glasses on; so, you really like velcro stamps and envelopes...? Do you also use a velcro cancel?

I'm thankful for new mercy and grace every morning; and the pain crawling out... just let's me know for sure, I'm still alive! about 14 grands... ae.23 yrs. to 6 mos. & four great grands ae. 6 yrs. to 2 yrs. Promising future in bicycle repair!

@ Island Schwinn, come on over; my #2 daughter is a chef... graduate of culinary arts, Associate Degree.

@ bulldog1935, my #3 daughter wrestled high school, class of 2008, until a separated shoulder and 9 hour surgery closed her career. They didn't separate boys and girls... Be sure that daughter knows you love her the SAME: win or loose!


----------



## None (Nov 22, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 386719



Love this!! Great reminder,@catfish! Thank you.


----------



## mrg (Nov 22, 2016)

No matter what anybody says, no matter who's in charge, dunbass politicians or crooked businessmen ,I am thankful we still live in the best country in the world!


----------



## Fltwd57 (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm thankful for the ongoing "Dave and Vince Show" on the Cabe


----------



## vincev (Nov 22, 2016)

Fltwd57 said:


> I'm thankful for the ongoing "Dave and Vince Show" on the Cabe



I think that should read the "Vince and Dave show" .


----------



## Boris (Nov 22, 2016)

mrg said:


> ...we still live in the best country in the world!




...at least until January 20. After that, we might just only be the best country in the nation.


----------



## vincev (Nov 22, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> ...at least until January 20. After that, we might just only be the best country in the nation.



Freedom to use my leave blower !


----------



## bairdco (Nov 22, 2016)

To catfish.

I'm working thanksgiving at a bar.  does that count?

I agree, though.  I'm thankful for everyone who works on holidays. i don't have any family local, so thanks for 7-11 clerks, and my local burrito place.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 22, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> ...
> @ bulldog1935, my #3 daughter wrestled high school, class of 2008, until a separated shoulder and 9 hour surgery closed her career. They didn't separate boys and girls... Be sure that daughter knows you love her the SAME: win or loose!



blessings bro  - she knew that long ago.









wrestling is all about her - it's all her drive, all her ambition - I'm just along for the ride.  It has to be - it's more work than you could ever ask of anyone.  Though i do enjoy cheering her, and the team.

The girl  from the other school I was so proud of her beating today, walked my daughter around to win district last year, My daughter turned around and beat her in region, and they both made it to state.  But she, her wrestling twin brother and her father are in a cycling group with us - it was the brother pedaling with me 5 weeks ago when I wrecked.
After my daughter beat her today, I went to her next mat and her brother's, and cheered them on, too.
My daughter will move into freestyle in the spring, and her sights are on Team USA and Tokyo - I wouldn't mind that ride.
The other girl wants to get into West Point next year, and I'll keep cheering for that.

It wasn't like this last year, my daughter made her mistakes, lost, never made the same mistake twice, made it all the way to state, and had the most wins and falls for her entire team - a big wrestling school.  Focus, drive and condition has moved on to skills this year - it's fun to watch her and the whole team - the're good.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm very thankful for a number of things.
But today the most exciting gift ever was my new grandson.
I'm thankful for weekends too.




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## momo608 (Nov 23, 2016)

The usual cliches and good year on getting big projects behind me.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 23, 2016)

I’m thankful that his  plastic surgery was a success.
I think!


----------



## vincev (Nov 23, 2016)

2jakes said:


> I’m thankful that his  plastic surgery was a success.
> I think!



the one looks like the jerk who sells the same things Dave does but on RRB.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Nov 23, 2016)

vincev said:


> I think that should read the "Vince and Dave show" .




Oops, my mistake.. Sorry about that, old man!  Age before beauty, right?!

P.S. Sorry I missed your birthday... Happy belated birthday from one Scorpio to another


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 23, 2016)

Dave and Vince Show sounds better.  Vince should be happy for anchor position - besides, I think he's the straight man.


----------



## filmonger (Nov 23, 2016)

Not so thankful for the lack of pumpkin pie on the Isle of Ireland .... Very thankful for the free range turkey from Tipperary!


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 23, 2016)

*THANKSGIVING?Remember that day why we all celebrate, WE were taught that in school.As the history books tell us!And they tell us so well.I think of the many AMERICAN TRIBES That have gathered up there in the STANDING ROCK ,N. DAKOTA To support what is OR was theirs.Based on BIG OIL. They are not Protesters,,They are PROTECTORS.I give thanks And high hopes that one day those Tribes will get what they deserve.And Thats Called Respect.Cause over THEIR life time ,,They have been stepped on enough,and pushed to locations where only they can survive!And they do ,I have very good friends from The Navajo Nation {DINE}who come to visit US often.And we celebrate ,giving thanks for what we got now,In closing,If  you can tell,Not one of my favorite days of Celebration,but I am thankful for The Cabe and the people on this site.
YA ALL HAVE A GOODIN ,NOW HEAR RUDY *


----------



## Boris (Nov 23, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> Vince should be happy for anchor position




I'd certainly be happy to be the one in the position of putting the anchor on him.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## GTs58 (Nov 23, 2016)

vincev said:


> View attachment 386844










I'm thankful for funny memes and for the *General Discussion About Old Bikes* section to post them in.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 24, 2016)

*50º  & Thanksgiving!*
*

*


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 24, 2016)

so true...


----------



## catfish (Nov 24, 2016)

http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/debbie-downer/n11879


----------



## tech549 (Nov 24, 2016)

.....I am thankful. ,i don't have to spend time in a wheel chair,my cousin jerry,thankful for my family and friends and to have this little man in my life,dont forget ,the good old usa.


----------



## None (Nov 24, 2016)

catfish said:


> http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/debbie-downer/n11879




Hahahahaha watched this whilst having my morning coffee...thank you for sharing @catfish!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 24, 2016)

so, I couldn't decide whether to answer this seriously or not, so I'll do both, read one, the other, or both, as you please.

Serious:
I, like the puritans am Thankful that my Lord and savior has granted me a life full of ups and downs. you don't appreciate the ups without the downs.
I am thankful for friends and family, real and imagined.
I recently went to a family birthday party for a family member straight from doing a challenging photo shoot. as I walked up my Grandson ran up with his small camera and told me that I didn't have to worry about taking any pictures, he had it covered. he's 5, I'm thankful for him.
I'm thankful that I have two little Nephews who dance, act silly, smile and tell me everything that's going on in their lives every time I show up.
I'm thankful that I have friends who share my love of bikes, and I'm thankful that they are really great people.
I'm thankful for an old bike website where I can share and be shared with. (Thank You Scott McC, and Dave Stromberger, and all the moderators!)

Not Serious:
I'm thankful for Burger King letting me order my hamburger without onions, even though they still put them on. it gives me hope, and a sense of humility knowing it really isn't all about me.
I'm also thankful to Burger King for helping me learn Spanish.
I'm thankful for Starbucks, for keeping all of the weak kneed leftist communists away from the rest of my otherwise perfect world.
I'm thankful that I still believe Joan Jett was talking to me when she sang "do you want to touch me there". she scared me, but in a good way.
I'm thankful for Captain Maddox for always being stern and tough when I needed it.
I'm thankful no one has ever given me a fruitcake.
I'm thankful Rosie O'Donnell is really leaving.
I'm thankful for french fries.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm thankful that there were those brave souls that came before us and threw caution to the wind, and decided to start a bicycle company.
I'm sure there were a lot of sleepless nights, after the capitol was borrowed and the investors were lined up, if a bicycle manufacturing business was the right thing to do.
With out these adventurous entrepreneurs, we wouldn't have this fantastic legacy to absorb our free time and learn about the once great American bicycle industry.
So, thank you for leaving us your magnificent creations.
They are much appreciated.


----------



## catfish (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## GTs58 (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm truly thankful that someone left me some toilet paper.


----------



## barracuda (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 24, 2016)

barracuda said:


>



there's the argument for 75th trimester abortions...


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 24, 2016)

Im thankful that I get to live in this part of the world and that I get to eat a few portions of pumpkin pie for another Thanksgiving....


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 24, 2016)

don't forget pecan.


----------



## barracuda (Nov 24, 2016)




----------

